# Updated k10fresh coming....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have shamelessly stolen this photo for the tinterweb, from coverage of the SCAA...

But thought would be of interest ...

Seems like there is a new user inter face for the fresh series . Unsure what else .


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh look! An incy wincy hopper. There thinking of the home user to


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like it , but ... Need to see if they have done Anything or grind path and retention to be really home user friendly ..


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh yes that old problem! If they can sort that out and reduce price by say, £500? That would make it super home user friendly


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

They've killed off the electronic adjustment mechanism which has allowed them to move back to the older hoppers.

If that's a touch screen interface ill die; used to work on a magnum OD that was touch screen everytime I'd need to adjust it, I would just think why would anyone require a touch screen grinder, exceptions can be made for say a grinder like Tom's proto that has adjustable running speeds and the adjustment of grind was also handled electronically.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CallumT said:


> They've killed off the electronic adjustment mechanism which has allowed them to move back to the older hoppers.
> 
> If that's a touch screen interface ill die; used to work on a magnum OD that was touch screen everytime I'd need to adjust it, I would just think why would anyone require a touch screen grinder, exceptions can be made for say a grinder like Tom's proto that has adjustable running speeds and the adjustment of grind was also handled electronically.


Same interface as on the essential line ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think that may be my next purchase! Any idea of when?

DB


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice looking machine, looking forward to more details.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

From twitter K10 Master


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> From twitter K10 Master





DavidBondy said:


> I think that may be my next purchase! Any idea of when?
> 
> DB


May ish in the USA ?


----------

